# Solved: domain.invalid error



## 3ss3nc3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi there,
I haven't been able to connect to the internet for a few days now.
When I type ipconfig into console, I get a "DNS SERVER: domain.invalid" written where my DNS address should be, and also I get extreme lag when I right click my Local Area Connection icon and press enable, it will say enabled but not really be enabled, and the icon doesn't change to enabled.
I have rung my ISP and he told me he can't do anything because it's a windows software problem. This seems extremely unlikely to me, but do you guys know what is causing this error or how to fix it?
Thanks.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*


If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?

On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## 3ss3nc3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright, I'll do that tonight. Thanks alot.


----------



## 3ss3nc3 (Oct 20, 2008)

My ISP is Optus

My modem is a Siemens "Speedstream" 4200

My connection is wired. (LAN Ethernet)

My version of windows is Windows XP Professional SP2

I use a mixture of Firefox and IE. Mainly IE.










I blocked out my ip cause I kinda don't want to go posting it around


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's try resetting the stack, then some ping tests.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Try these simple tests after the reboot.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## 3ss3nc3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply!
Here is the info on what you told me to do.
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Karlee>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : karlee-machine
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : domain.invalid
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : domain.invalid
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-8D-98-E8-F3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.1.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, 13 November 2008 8:37:49 A
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, 19 January 2038 2:14:07 PM
C:\Documents and Settings\Karlee>ping 10.1.1.3
Pinging 10.1.1.3 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.1.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.1.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.1.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 10.1.1.3: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Ping statistics for 10.1.1.3:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Karlee>ping 10.1.1.1
Pinging 10.1.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.1.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.1.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.1.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.1.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 10.1.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Karlee>ping 206.190.60.37
Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Karlee>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Documents and Settings\Karlee>

I also took some other screen shots of my modem settings, which to me seem screwed up. But I haven't touched any of them, which is weird.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks like the modem is disconnect from the ISP.


----------



## 3ss3nc3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I rang my ISP, they told me it was a Windows Corruption error, I reformatted, and I got a brand new modem, and reinstalled it, and it's still not working... What do I need to get my ISP to do? 
Plus I connected my computer at someones elses house on their internet and it worked.
Could it have anything to do with the fact I was DDOSed for about 6 weeks?


----------



## 3ss3nc3 (Oct 20, 2008)

And i've noticed... this thread is similar to mine, and he has a similar type of modem as me. Coincidence? 
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/586643-off-internet.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

3ss3nc3 said:


> What do I need to get my ISP to do?


Start by asking them to fix their service! 

You might try to find another computer (friend with a laptop?) and connect to demonstrate that it's not anything about your equipment.

Let's try replacing your DNS server. Follow the instructions at OpenDNS for Windows and configure to use OpenDNS for your DNS server. See if that makes a difference.


----------



## 3ss3nc3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry don't have a friend with a laptop at hand, but I did the DNS thing, still no change. I typed "domain.invalid ipconfig" into google and all the forums that came up were about the 4200 or the 5400 Speedstream modem lol


----------



## 3ss3nc3 (Oct 20, 2008)

Alright well, I should post this for anyone else who gets this problem:

domain.invalid is just a standed DNS for the Speedstream modems, not an error, and I could only not connect to the internet because I apparently had faulty cabling. (I'm sure they reset my connection or something.)

Closed I guess.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I wasn't worried about the invalid domain issue, but rather your lack of connectivity.  I've seen the invalid.domain before, but if you aren't connected, then it's something that obviously needs to be addressed. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

